
The Multiverse as Muse - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/48/chaos/the-multiverse-as-muse
======
hack3rbr3ws
Well that ended rather abruptly - where is the rest of the article? The
remaining paragraphs must be made of type 2 particles.

------
sevensor
Is the existence of nautil.us an attempt to make many-worlds theories seem
intellectually respectable? They seem to have some kind of mandate to publish
at least eight multiverse stories every year.

~~~
DonbunEf7
There are multiple ways to interpret QM which all work out on paper and
experimentally agree. There's nothing wrong with the "intellectual
respectability" of non-Copenhagen interpretations, other than historical
stigmata.

Edit: If you're worked up about "stigmata", just wait for "schemata",
"indices", and "alumni".

~~~
colorint
>historical stigmata

I only point out typos that are silly, so with that in mind: Stigmata is where
you develop sores or bleeding on your hands as some sort of weird solidarity
with Jesus. I imagine that would make writing papers harder.

~~~
contras1970
_stigmata_ is the plural form of _stigma_ , which is

    
    
        1 a archaic :  a scar left by a hot iron
          b         :  a mark of shame or discredit
    

[https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/stigmata](https://www.merriam-
webster.com/dictionary/stigmata)

~~~
tossaway1
The link you provided says

> "When the plural form stigmata is used, it usually refers to the nail wounds
> on Christ's hands and feet, wounds which have sometimes reappeared on the
> hands or feet of later worshippers such as St. Francis."

~~~
contras1970
usually !~ (always|only). OP's usage was fine and the complainant looked more
ignorant than petty.

